# Fallout Removers



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

What is everyones "Go To" Fallout Removers, and why?

Ideally I'd like one with a "thicker" consistency than just a watery one, so it stays on the panels for longer rather than just running off.

Cost affective:
Works more efficiently: 

Hit me with pics too if possible :thumb:


----------



## maxw (Jun 20, 2016)

I've tried

Bilt hamber auto wheel & Korrosol
Carpro iron X
Gtechniq W6

The best I've used is built hamber auto wheel and can be used on panels also
Iron x was good also but bilt hamber was better

Do a search on YouTube

Only this week forensic detailing did a test on a huge range
Really worth a look






Hope this helps?

M


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

A good suggestion for a thicker type is Angelwax Revelation, nice and thick, doesn't smell to bad and works. :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

car chem revolt. isnt very water and seems to cling to wheels nicely  same with bilt hamber auto wheel


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Another vote for the Bilt Hamber range. TBH a thicker consistency with some sort of cleaning ability is ideal for wheels but you'd be better of with a thinner solution for bodywork, one of the reasons why BH has both the Autowheels and Korrosol products.

The video posted above is definitely worth a view.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...-ferrous-ferric-iron-fallout-remover-gel.html

my favourite, its like a gel so it clings well, very effective,

can dry in fairly quick in the warmer weather so you can just mist it quickly with water to aid it


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Tried a few but always gone back to korrosol, good consisitency and seems to remove the fallout in less hits.
Envy iron awe is a good one if you like it a bit thicker.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I guess it also depends on if you are buying in Retail sizes (500ml/1L) or bulk?

Iron-x the original and still excellent, possibly also the one with the most % of the 'active' ingredient!?

Carchem Revolt and Autosmart Red7 also very good.

cheers

Chris


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I like carpro


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Bilt hamber ones are superb.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Haven't tried it yet but I recently got 5lt of Angelwax revelation and it's a thicker consistency tHan any others I have used.


----------

